# Now 2 fishing rafts available for rent



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

It's Float fishing season. Now we have two rafts that are set up for fishing. We have a 12 footer and a 16 footer that are fishing ready. Both are on trailers too. You can reserve them both online, and we will deliver the boats to you if you are in the boulder or golden area. or we can arrange to meet for exchange. ( our storefront closes after august 31st, but we still do raft rentals year round)

Here is the link to check them out. 
http://whitewatertubing.com/summer-rentals/rafts/rowing-and-fishing-rafts/


----------



## leery (May 16, 2005)

*Here's a good deal*

Agreed, cleaning the groover is gross but the second time is way less scary than the first. After our yampa trip, we came to the conclusion that you could avoid any sort of group meals, teamwork, and gear if you volunteered for groover duty. 

That's not a bad proposition.

You can always use the dudes at rimrock in fruita. They rent groovers and allow you to return it full.


----------

